# Programmd rapid start ballast test result. Some are BETTER



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't be surprised if you get less than 10 replies to this thread. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Reply #2.


~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Reply #2.
> 
> 
> ~Matt


Yup!!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Whats the price difference between a instant start and a program start ballast?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Whats the price difference between a instant start and a program start ballast?


1.5 to 2x depending on supplier and quantity. 
They generally use a few more watts than instant start counterpart, though the gap is decreasing with newer models that turn off the heater after starting.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Whats the price difference between a instant start and a program start ballast?


Got some hard data for you. From volume government purchase record circa last year. This is obviously contract high volume pricing. 
Brand: Advance/Philips

Instant Start: 
2-lamp ICN2P32 $10 
4-lamp ICN4P32 $12.20

Programmed Start: 
2-lamp IOP2S32 $14
4-lamp IOP4S32 $22.75


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

*Reply*



nrp3 said:


> Whats the price difference between a instant start and a program start ballast?


Instant start provide maximum energy savings and start blast provide maximum lamp life


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Don't be surprised if you get less than 10 replies to this thread. :laughing:


Quality over quantity. No need to be a post whore. Thought the thread was interesting. Just sayin....


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Starting time REALLY does matter, in my opinion. General Electric is the only one who advertises 0.7 second or less starting on real programmed rapid start. If it's a restroom, 0.7 vs 1.5 second is just a matter of nuisance, but its noticeable.

Warehouse or stairwell? Its a safety issue. You can get around this by using instant start, but that takes toll on lamp life or if you REALLY want to waste money and don't mind two figure year payback period, you could use ugh.... LEDs
As far as GE's 0.7 second starting over common ~1.5 second starting, I'm not sure if there's a compromise in lamp life, yet. 

Typically, programmed rapid starts have lamps wired in series, so when one lamp goes out, anything from one to four lamps go out, depending on the configuration. Four lamp in series = all four is out. parallel series of two x two = two out, so series wiring shortens group relamping interval, which increases maintenance cost.

Osram Sylvania recently came out with parallel version as well. No clue about Philips Advance.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

good description w comparison.


----------

